# tires for my brute



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok here is my problem... u can read my signature and c what i have, im tryn to fine the best tire set up for my beast. im new to the big bike area. i had a rancher 420 n 28s was all she could handle but my brute has tons of power and i know it could probly handle any tire i put on it but i need input. i love mud so i tend to get in the bad stuff so first question which tire, laws or backs.... then what size. i have my 29.5 laws right now but they r getn wore down bad.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you were happy with the laws, i'd stick with em. personally, i think they look better. as far as which one performs better there dead even in my opinion. 
only are the backs may shine are on crushlocks and that's for racing only.


----------

